# short plants



## Northern1337s (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering what the shortest strain is?


----------



## fusible (Jun 10, 2006)

Not sure, but if you give your plant little space to grow and a short veg time they shouldn't get too big..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2006)

*LOWRYDER is the shortest strain you can get IMO. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 11, 2006)

I once crossed a lowryder with a groundhog and the damn plant grew into the soil. I had to move to China to harvest the buds.

Hahahahahaahahaha

I crack me up!

Hey man, I'm pretty sure that as TBG said, the lowryder is the shortest growing MJ plant currently. I've seen that several growers have tried crossing different other strains with lowryder. I wonder how those grow. Anyone try one?


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2006)

> I had to move to China to harvest the buds.









..Where's mutt?..he had a picture of a guy growing a plant upside down.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 11, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..Where's mutt?..he had a picture of a guy growing a plant upside down.


 
Not my grow. Found these pics on another forum some time back, but this dude had some wild experminets. This was not his only one. but this one had me scratching my head.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks for bud stoney............


----------



## lefty (Sep 8, 2006)

i saw a pic of lowrider in the bible and it looked about as big as my hand.they dont git very big or produce very much (not worth my time any way)


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2006)

HGB!!!!!! isn't that your pics man!!??? Your the "experimental" dude. I'm pretty sure thats you. If it is I want your bud man, talk about creative high. Told ya I stalk your grow journals man.


----------

